# Welcome Along to Horizon Leds



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from a new Sponsor on DW

Hi Everyone,
In the last few months or even maybe longer we have been working very
hard in setting up my own e-commerce business, specialising in automotive
LED lighting and the time has now come when it is ready to launch. We have
most products in stock and read to ship, but there are still some which we are
still awaiting delivery on, please check the website footer for updates on
your stocks.

At Horizon LEDs we are focusing on being the number one online retailer for
automotive LED lighting solutions, more of a one stop LED shop for all your
vehicles LED requirements. We stock the following items: -
Xenon HID Conversion Kits - 35W, 55W, CANBUS/Non CANBUS and now we
are one of the very few retailers in the UK who have the Fast Quick Start
CANBUS/SLIM model 55W kits.
Fast start kits are just like OEM style, what you get on your new
BMW/Audis/Mercedes and don't have the pre 'warm up' stage like
traditional HID kits. These kits warm up instantly within around 2-3 seconds
and are 55W (brightest light output) as well as being CANBUS compatible,
these are the best money can buy. We have all these kits available in three
different colour temperature/kelvins from 5000k (OEM Style) up to 8000k
(Show Car Style). Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/xenon-hid-kits/car-xenon-hid-kits
Xenon HID Replacement Bulbs - we stock the full range possible including
both 35W and 55W bulbs as well as again from 5000K up to 8000K, with 6000K
being the most popular one in the market. Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/xenon-hid-replacement-bulbs
OEM Xenon Bulbs - as more and more cars are now factory fitted with Xenon
HIDs they too require replacement bulbs from time to time. Car
manufacturers such as Audi even recommend buying new xenon bulbs
every two years as the bulbs do fade colour in time, and of course new bulbs
always give you ultimate performance. Unfortunately dealer prices aren't
the most attractive, especially when their bulbs are branded Philips/Osram.
We stock the full range such as D1R, D1S, D2R, D2S, D3S and D4S and even
better we have all these bulbs in 5000K, 6000K and even 8000K. So these are
not just designed as replacement bulbs, they are even an upgrade if you
want more of a bluer look to your factory xenon lights. Although our bulbs
are not branded Philips or Osram, they are the exact spec and very high in
quality, at less than fraction of dealer prices! Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/xenon-hid-bulbs/oem-replacement-xenonbulbs
Exterior LEDs - being one of the most popular LED conversion solutions, we
stock a massive range of different exterior LED bulbs such as Fog Light LEDs,
Sidelight LEDs, Number Plate LEDs, Brake Light LEDs, Tail Light LEDs, Reverse
Light LEDs and Rear Fog Light LEDs. We stock the three most popular colours,
Pure White, Red & Amber so you really can transform the look of your car
and of course give it more of a modern look. Check out the website for the
different range of bases/fitting which we can accommodate. Link for these
as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/exterior-leds

Interior LEDs - another popular modification are the interior bulbs. We stock
all the different types available such as Bayonet, Festoon and Wedge. We
again have these in different colours and bases along with CANBUS & NON
CANBUS models. Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/interior-leds
CREE LEDs - some of you may already know about these but for those who
don't, in simple terms this is a new and better technology from traditional LED
bulbs, which give you a much brighter and better output in LEDs. CREE is a
USA LED chip company and all our CREE LEDs are proper and authentic
CREE LEDs and not fakes as many you will find on the Internet. Again these
have many different bases, colours and output wattage. I use these in my
Accord's brake, indicator, tail, fog and reverse lights and I would never go
back to SMD LED or halogens. They are best you can buy. Link for these as
below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/cree-leds
OEM Applications - we stock a number of LED solutions designed for OEM
fitment, our most popular product here is the BMW angel eyes. The purpose
of these Angel Eye kits are designed for customers who didn't opt for the
new style white angel eyes for their BMW, instead they have halogen Angel
Eyes. Our kits give a very close if not matching OEM look of crisp, clean and
white LED Angel Eyes. Best of all is our BMW Angel Eyes don't dim at night like
the OEM ones, which makes them very popular. We are soon to stock OEM
number plate LED clusters so rather than using a bulb in your current number
plate lights, you can buy the full complete module giving you of course an
OEM look just like the new Audis, BMW & Mercedes. We are also soon to
stock door laser logo lights, which the new Range Rover sport currently has
fitted as part of their optional lighting pack. Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/oem-led-applications

Daytime Running Lights - as more and more cars come with DRL's factory
fitted, more and more people want to fit DRL's to their cars, therefore we
offer a range of different type of DRL's to match the curve of most bumpers
from BMW and VW's as well as simple easy to fit universal ones. Or you could
get creative and fit our custom kit which allows you to make your own type
of DRL… or even simpler you could just convert your current fog lights to
DRL's. The choice is yours! Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/daytime-running-lights
LED Work Lamps/Light Bars - designed more for off road and commercial
vehicles we are soon to supply LED Work Lamps and LED Light Bars in a range
of different sizes and output wattages. Check out our website soon for
updates with this section! Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/cree-led-work-lamps

Accessories - with so many different models of LED Bulbs, Xenon Kits and
even so the range of car models, your always bound to be needing some
form of LED/Xenon Accessory at some point down the line. We will be
stocking CANBUS modules, HID Bulb adaptors, HID wiring harnesses and LED
Resistor Kits. We really are a one-stop shop for all your LED/Xenon
requirements! Link for these as below: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/led-accessories
The website can be found at http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk or you can
search for us in Google, just look for 'Horizon LEDs'. Also please like our

As for the quality of our products, we have personally been to visit the
factories where each and every product we sell is being made from scratch.
We have made excellent relationships with selected suppliers and we know
that the quality of our products is the best you will find on the market.
We have seen and witnessed the strict quality control checks, the vibration
and waterproof testing for the bulbs and kits and more so we have made
recommendations to them in order to strive for yet better quality products.
For example we have even seen a test where our LED Work Lamps have
been submerged into water whilst switched on, frozen at -20 degrees inside
of an ice block and then turned on to show them working perfectly, and it
doesn't stop there, we have then witnessed them being smashed out of the
ice block using another exact same product and both have not failed. This is
the type of quality we are talking about! We have even seen tests of our
product wiring/cable holding weights to test their strength.
All our products are branded with Horizon LEDs and most of them are only
exclusive to us, you probably wont find the exact same quality of HID Kits,
Xenon Bulbs, Work Lamps and BMW Angel Eye Kits here in the UK as our
supplier sells to only a very limited number of companies in the UK which we
are already aware of. As a result of this we at Horizon LEDs can offer a
minimum 1-year warranty on all our products and most are even covered for
up to 2-years, because we know our quality!

Lets face it, the reality is you can buy LED bulbs and Xenon kits for next to
nothing on online auction sites… but there is a reason why they are next to
nothing and I can assure you that the quality is not the same as what we
stock. Personally I have been modifying LED lighting ever since I bought my
first car and have too gone through cheap products and in the end have
opted for better quality products. So please don't compare our product
prices with cheaper products, they are not the same…

As for the warranty aspect, we have a proper RMA style returns system online
within the website along with 7 day no quibble returns policy in line with
proper EU regulations. All our products are also E marked and have been
tested by proper regulatory authorities here in Europe as our supplier also has
R&D departments right here. As you can see we have spent a lot of time,
money and effort in sourcing the best products out there for our customers.
On a final note when it comes to warranties we all know that once the 90
day period is over nor PayPal or certain auction websites we will give you a
refund, you may get a replacement product but that's if the seller is still
around or nice enough. So no matter what the seller claims, you really only
get a 3-month warranty, that's a fact! ;-)

Now the good bit, we will offer all* Detailing World members 10% *off all orders
and the code will be given out only per request and can be used as many
times as you want. All requests are to be made via email to the following
email address along with your forum user name to confirm validity: -
[email protected]

Please don't send me any PMs, as we would like to keep track of all forum
queries in one place so we can be consistent in our replies. PMs sometimes
can be missed and inboxes can get full which may cause problems. You can
also email us on this address for any questions about our products and we
will reply to all emails within 24 hours at the very latest, but of course we will
strive to reply much sooner, normally on the same day. Or you can use the
contact form directly on our website: -
http://www.HorizonLEDs.co.uk/contact

I hope we have covered everything here but as always if we haven't please
just ask, you can reply to this thread if you wish as we will subscribe to any
replies on here. I hope you like the website and I apologise in advance for
any website related problems/niggles as we are still ironing out little glitches
here and there as they arise as well as finalising the addition of some
products and updating descriptions. We are ready to take orders and items,
which are in stock, will be shipped to in line with out delivery terms. For those
items that are not in stock, you can pre order these from us.
General feedback and website suggestions are also very welcome. Please
share this link with any other forums where you have good relationships with,
this of course will be much appreciated.
Thank you for reading & I look forward to your business!
P.S Like us on… www.facebook.com/HorizonLEDs


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Email for code sent. Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ We have made Horizon aware of this ....


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've had contact with Jav now from Horizon LEDs and we've come to a resolution, which should complete tonight/tomorrow.

Could my original post above be removed please?

Thanks Whizzer for chasing up.


----------

